# 5hp briggs and stratton



## adamcompton12 (Sep 4, 2011)

i want to know where to find pictures of a carberator and gass tank inside and out for a briggs 5hp i have 2 of them one i bought sepratley the other i got with a go kart the one i got sepratly has barley been run its what i looks like cause i cant get it running and the other has alot of run time but i still have lots of part that i can mix and match but any ways does anyone know where to get pictures and this is what my eingine looks like but its a little dirtyerand any suggestions on what to do :dude: and thats a pic of me
lol plz help


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

you need to get and supply us with the numbers from both engines, there is 3 groups of numbers (model, type and code)stamped into the metal stater housing most likely on the top by the plug or on the side, this is the only way to get parts lists for them, one you get them you can compare them and see what parts are interchangeable.


----------

